# Dubailand villas



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know if these villas are any good, or the area itself?

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In the middle of nowhere, loads of building all around and no amenities nearby. Why do you think they're cheap?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Decision made then.................er No


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Speaking without any bias, Springs seems like a good option for you SBP. The neighbourhood's nice, very convenient and peaceful (if you learn to ignore the constant drilling and roadworks by the RTA!!)


----------

